

Sentinel system pictures Napa quake - otoolep
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29012588

======
techdragon
I wonder if they intend on placing the rest of the satellites into the same
orbit to create another A-Train style satellite constellation. We need more
sources of data like this, multi sensor, same point in time, same place of
recording. It's a very cool project. A-Train and Sentinel as well.

